# Riders and races in northern nj



## thebikedoctor33 (Jul 11, 2004)

i'm in blairstown in nj, basically on the last exit before penn. on 80. i's looking for a group to ride with and races that have youth categories in them. if you know of either of these it would help me out alot. thanks


----------



## ruger9 (Feb 5, 2004)

Here's a couple of links for you. I haven't joined or ridden with either club, but worth checking out:

http://www.wjw.org/

http://www.mafw.org/


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

thebikedoctor33 said:


> i'm in blairstown in nj, basically on the last exit before penn. on 80. i's looking for a group to ride with and races that have youth categories in them. if you know of either of these it would help me out alot. thanks


You can find the New Jersey racing schedule here: http://users.tellurian.net/jeanp/njba/ Most if not all of these races will have seperate races for juniors.

I am a member of the Skylands Cyling club. We host a few races throughout the year. We are also actively pursuing juniors who have an interest in racing. Our president, Bob Cary, would be eager to help you.

Browse the club web site (link below) and let me know if you have any questions.

Ben


----------

